# Other Pets > Dogs >  Mountain Cur hound

## ncbloods

I got a Mountain Cur pup. We found him as a stray, called the name on the collar and the woman wanted nothing to do with him. Can't figure out why. He's an absolute sweetheart, and to top it off, is treeing coons! Who wouldn't love him?









He's a little skittish around strangers, it's obvious he wasn't taken well care of (we're working on that), but he does great in the woods. I can't seem to figure out why people treat hunting dogs like a piece of machinery. It is possible to have a dog that trees hard, and that curls up around your feet at the end of the couch. But whatever, that will get me on a tangent.

And just so anyone unfamiliar with mountain curs knows, many pups have naturally docked tails from birth. He's not missing it.

I'm so excited. Curs are a quintessential dog of Southern Appalachia and I couldn't be happier.

Thanks for looking

----------


## STORMS

Purdy pooch  :Very Happy:

----------

ncbloods (03-11-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

Good for you!! 

Shame on that woman

----------

ncbloods (03-12-2009)

----------


## catawhat75

Good for you, glad to see him in a home that will appreciate him! I am rather partial to the cur breeds- have a Houla myself.

----------

ncbloods (03-12-2009)

----------


## frankykeno

I've never heard of this breed!  What a nice looking guy he is and I'm glad to see him with a family that loves and knows not only his breed but hunting dogs in general.  I grew up with a lot of hunting dogs (my uncles bred them).  They are great dogs as long as their natural instincts and need for exercise is addressed properly.  Sounds like you got a nice hunting companion and family pet out of the deal.  What did you name him?

----------

ncbloods (03-12-2009)

----------


## CTReptileRescue

What a great looking animal, Sounds like the Stray/Rescue worked out for both you and the dog, I just love to hear success stories...
Glad he's with you, sounds like he is a million times better off.
Rusty

----------

ncbloods (03-12-2009)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Thats awesome man! Cool looking dog

----------

ncbloods (03-12-2009)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

What a sharp looking animal. Nice to see him with someone that knows and appreciates the breed. 

Those eyes are hypnotic.  :Smile: 

Bruce

----------

ncbloods (03-12-2009)

----------


## SamuraiZr0

I have an AB and often when hunting they'll use these yellow curs to bay the boars.. they truly are cool dogs!! nice find!!

----------


## mak2266

I have a mountain cur.  Great squirrel and coon dog.  He's got more hunt than a pack of beagles!  Happy hunting!  Mitch

----------

